# Stream Newbie: Unusable; constant buffering. Ideas?



## cmaas (Dec 7, 2002)

My stream arrived today. Setup was straightforwarded. Every show on every device (2 iPhone 5's, 2 iPads) is plagued by constant buffering - like stopping every 5 secs for 3 secs or so. Premier XL4 is connected to router via CAT5; same for Stream. I don't know how to directly measure WIFI speed within my network, but all devices connect over WIFI to the internet and Speedtest reports 18-25Mbps, so doesn't seem to be a WIFI problem. 

Have rebooted XL4 and Stream. Stream S/W version: 19.1.1-01-6.

What else to check?


----------



## cmaas (Dec 7, 2002)

Forgot there was a hub between the XL4 and router. Rebooting that fixed it. Streaming like mad now!


----------

